# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  At-ukuş bil federasyonu

## ceydaaa

BİR OY BİL federasyonu, M.Ö.1517de AT-UKUŞ BİL adıyla yeniden yapılandı. Bir adı da AT OY BİLdir Yeni federasyon varlığını M.Ö.879 yılına kadar sürdürdü. Bu dönemde de ISUB-URA BİL adında ve yapısında da değişiklikler oldu. Önce AT UKUS YÜZ oldu, sonra ISUB URUŞU TUTUK, OK-OGİS AT UÇUK ve nihayet ISUB URA UÇ oldu. Daha sonra da bir başka TÜRK boyu olan İSKİTLER tarafından yıkıldı. (M.Ö.516)

İSKİTLER, KARADENİZin kuzeyinde (UKRAYNA) OK-UŞUY adında bir devlet kurmuş, oralardan aşağıya inmişlerdi.

----------

